# Maternity Benefit Payment



## ols123 (15 Mar 2010)

Hi There,

I was wondering if anybody could help me with the following query.  I was self employed for 8 years up until April '09.  I was then in Paye employment until end of November when I was made redundant and secured a parttime temp position on the 4th January '10 until today, when I have started my maternity leave.

Maternity benefit section came back to me 3 weeks after I sent back my claim form looking for my notice of assessment for 2008 as I had previously been self employed.  Having counted up my prsi weeks since I went paye I feel that I have acquired the 39 weeks payments required but they obviously don't think so as they looked for this.

My main query really is that my tax affairs for 2008 are not fully up to date so will this affect payment?  Every other year my taxes and prsi were fully paid on or before the due date however unfortunately like so many other people my circumstances changed.

I'd appreciate any input anyone might have.


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Mar 2010)

The tax year 2007 can be used but SW do not usually pay benefits based on class S until all payments are up to date


----------

